
Why I Only Take Uber and Lyft, and Refuse to Get into Another Taxi - MannuSaund
https://medium.com/mannu-s-tech-stories/why-i-only-take-uber-lyft-and-refuse-to-get-into-another-cab-e469fdbb8731#.6qnqqqbzz
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10926077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10926077)

